# South Bend Indiana 34 inches



## Jewell1386

Got lake affect snow totalling 34 inches


----------



## Jewell1386

*more from South Bend*

More of the lake effect snow storm


----------



## Showmestaterida

Lake effect common there?


----------



## Mackman

Nice pics. I would kill for a 34in storm here.


----------



## Jewell1386

I thought so Macman till I had to plow it an no matter what I did it was makeing mounds, and Showmestaterida we are in the lake effect line of fire. Worst part I blew a plow hose on the road had to come home to get a hose and had to replace it in knee deep snow IT SUCKED.


----------



## ken643

Great pics, Nice amount of snow!! good luck!


----------



## Jewell1386

home for the longest time since thursday at 2 am and it has only been 3.5 hours but did make some $


----------



## swtiih

nice pictures, how many people tried to flag you down


----------



## Dr Who

so that is were all the snow is, you horder


----------



## firefighter1406

Yep, it was a bad storm. I went to pull up to my job that I do in Downtown South Bend, it normally takes me about 1 hour with 1 truck to do the lot and sidewalk. 5 1/2 hours later with 2 trucks I was done. I ran out of places to put the snow. The bussiness is going to probably have to pay to get the snow hauled off. It was crazy, but quite fun.


----------



## J&R Landscaping

Pics look great!! Looks fun but tiring and kinda stressful at the end!!


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Mackman;1189932 said:


> Nice pics. I would kill for a 34in storm here.


Anyone that wants a storm that big has never had one. We officially had 17.1" on 12/11-12/12 but had more like 20-22". I would take 10 2"ers anytime over what we got. Less stress, more sleep, home in 6-7hrs instead of being out for 3 days then moving snow nonstop for a week, and I would make more money on 10 little ones


----------



## Raymond S.

Good pics Jewell. My properties are in Granger, Osceola, and NW side of Elkhart. Salted Thursday, plowed Fri. morning through this evening (Sun.) pretty straight through. We didn't get the 30+" that South Bend got but some healthy snow to say the least. More like around 16-20". I've never seen it snow that hard for that long. I do a 1.5acre lot in Elkhart that usually takes about 50 minutes and while plowing it Sat. morning we had about 2" from where I started to where I finished about 1hr later. Lucky for me I salted alot of these lots heavy Thursday so the full amount didn't build up on Friday nights' accumulation. 
Sunday was a great day to be out. The sun popped out for a while and did alot of clearing of the scraped lots. A full round of salt tomorrow morning for the final burn and get everything down to clean pavement for Mon. morning and it's a wrap...'til Tuesday. System snow coming in for a day followed by lake effect again. Not sure where I'm going to end up stacking some of the snow on a few of my smaller lots but I'm sure we'll find a spot. 
Good luck this week,
-Ray


----------



## Harford13

That's a bit too much snow................


----------



## tls22

Nice pics...i know how those storms feel...and they suck


----------



## Mark13

Nice pictures!



34" might be a bit much. I'd be happy just to get to plow sometime before next season.


----------



## DuramaxLML-42

Id love to be able to plow in a 34" storm. My father has been plowing for over 34 years now and hes been through hell and back when it comes to plowing snow. He once plowed for 4 days straight with no breaks. By the time he was done, he killed his brand new truck that he litterally bought before the storm to plow with. It died while he was pully into his driveway. He pulled the 350CI V8 and dropped in a 400CI big block V8. 

I would kill to be able to be out for more than one day. I thought it was a joke when i was out for 35 hours... I want a challenge!


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

DuramaxLML-42;1190357 said:


> Id love to be able to plow in a 34" storm. My father has been plowing for over 34 years now and hes been through hell and back when it comes to plowing snow. He once plowed for 4 days straight with no breaks. By the time he was done, he killed his brand new truck that he litterally bought before the storm to plow with. It died while he was pully into his driveway. He pulled the 350CI V8 and dropped in a 400CI big block V8.
> 
> I would kill to be able to be out for more than one day. I thought it was a joke when i was out for 35 hours... I want a challenge!


Wouldn't have been under warranty? Just saying


----------



## Raymond S.

DuramaxLML-42;1190357 said:


> Id love to be able to plow in a 34" storm. My father has been plowing for over 34 years now and hes been through hell and back when it comes to plowing snow. He once plowed for 4 days straight with no breaks. By the time he was done, he killed his brand new truck that he litterally bought before the storm to plow with. It died while he was pully into his driveway. He pulled the 350CI V8 and dropped in a 400CI big block V8.
> 
> I would kill to be able to be out for more than one day. I thought it was a joke when i was out for 35 hours... I want a challenge!


Wow that's impressive. Either your dad is really hard on his equipment or he bought a piece of **** for a truck...or you're about 19 yrs old and you made that up. 
just sayin...


----------



## Scottscape

lol they need a shovel not a broom


----------



## DuramaxLML-42

Raymond S.;1190439 said:


> Wow that's impressive. Either your dad is really hard on his equipment or he bought a piece of **** for a truck...or you're about 19 yrs old and you made that up.
> just sayin...


Hahaha, yah, he got by with what he had. Plus, the trucks back then are nothing like they are today... Even new. Though he mentioned the trucks 350 was a piece of "****".

And if you knew anything aswell, there is no going home when its snowing like it did back then. You stayed till the job was done. You most likely only know the, wait til the snow stops and then go plow and go home gig. It doesnt snow like it use to...


----------



## watatrp

Our snow total for this storm which actually started on Thursday was 39". We have 64" for the season so far. More coming tomorrow. Most of my accounts took at least twice as long to service. I had to get a little creative finding places to put the snow. I had numerous people that asked for help digging out. I helped a few. Some were so buried that even I couldn't help. Like the couple that asked if I could help with their driveway when the road to their house was blocked by two cars stuck in the snow. Schools are closed today so the kids will have a ball today.

I attached a pic from a business next to the one I was plowing. Looks like the poor guy was plowing with his car.


----------



## SnowGuy73

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1190178 said:


> Anyone that wants a storm that big has never had one. We officially had 17.1" on 12/11-12/12 but had more like 20-22". I would take 10 2"ers anytime over what we got. Less stress, more sleep, home in 6-7hrs instead of being out for 3 days then moving snow nonstop for a week, and I would make more money on 10 little ones


Agreed, agreed, agreed!

What I'm trying to say is that I agree with you.


----------



## old.goalie

*34 inches*

I attached a pic from a business next to the one I was plowing. Looks like the poor guy was plowing with his car.

Seems like there's a fraternity of people who plow with their cars.....:laughing:


----------



## Mackman

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1190178 said:


> Anyone that wants a storm that big has never had one. We officially had 17.1" on 12/11-12/12 but had more like 20-22". I would take 10 2"ers anytime over what we got. Less stress, more sleep, home in 6-7hrs instead of being out for 3 days then moving snow nonstop for a week, and I would make more money on 10 little ones


Biggeswt storm i plowed is 24in. But i would love to try a 34in storm. The more the better. Aint nothing coffee and redbull cant fix. Who needs sleep anyway lol.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Mackman;1190755 said:


> Biggeswt storm i plowed is 24in. But i would love to try a 34in storm. The more the better. Aint nothing coffee and redbull cant fix. Who needs sleep anyway lol.


Not to insult you but do you plow for someone (sub or employee) or are you the head honcho? If I plowed FOR someone I wouldn't care how much snow we got because I wouldn't be worried the whole time every time the phone rang that it was a customer calling to complain about something. I did get 1 call on our big storm 6am on the 12th saying they couldn't get into the employee enterance because of the drift all the way to the roof of the buildingThumbs Up. My guys even say they don't want that much again


----------



## olscout99

'The Bend' got more than we did, we got about 18" or so which is not a huge deal for us in lake effect country. All bets would have been off though, if there had been any wind at all. Just a nice straight down snowfall with no wind this time, we got about 24" over three days in 1978 but had 50 mph winds. Some schools were closed for two weeks, National Guard D-8's were used to open up roads, and EMT's were catching rides on snowmobiles to get to sick or injured people. THOSE aren't any fun.


----------



## Mackman

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1190786 said:


> Not to insult you but do you plow for someone (sub or employee) or are you the head honcho? If I plowed FOR someone I wouldn't care how much snow we got because I wouldn't be worried the whole time every time the phone rang that it was a customer calling to complain about something. I did get 1 call on our big storm 6am on the 12th saying they couldn't get into the employee enterance because of the drift all the way to the roof of the buildingThumbs Up. My guys even say they don't want that much again


No im just a Sub. your right i really dont worry cuz i dont get the calls and all that other BS. If i brake down no big deal i go off the clock and go home. No worries. So i guess i can see your point.

But i would still love to try a 34in or even a 50in lol.


----------



## Raymond S.

Great point Nichols. All my guys pray for "the big one" and complain when all there is to do is salt. Like you said though they're not the ones getting calls because either you were there two hours ago and it doesn't look like you've been there in a week or they get the bill at the end of the month and find out you actually plowed their property 4 times in a 24 hr event. Give me 2" every 3 days and I'd be happy all winter long.


----------



## jomama45

DuramaxLML-42;1190357 said:


> Id love to be able to plow in a 34" storm. My father has been plowing for over 34 years now and hes been through hell and back when it comes to plowing snow. He once plowed for 4 days straight with no breaks. By the time he was done, he killed his brand new truck that he litterally bought before the storm to plow with. It died while he was pully into his driveway. He pulled the 350CI V8 and dropped in a *400CI big block V8.*
> 
> I would kill to be able to be out for more than one day. I thought it was a joke when i was out for 35 hours... I want a challenge!


Wow, you're Dad must have made a boatload of money if he got GM to custom build the only one for him................ 

Great pictures, but I don't envy these guys at all. After a few days, all you can think about is summer & bed.


----------



## Jewell1386

I am a sub for another guy but do have a few of my own, still 5 hours sleep from thursday to sunbday is for the birds, and some one said I started to wonder what a bed even felt like. I never made it past the couch wanted to sit with my feet up for just a few and it was over.


----------



## oh8chevy2500

jomama45;1190922 said:


> Wow, you're Dad must have made a boatload of money if he got GM to custom build the only one for him................ .


hahah! i was waiting for someone to pick up on that... and putting a 400ci small block in a plow truck would not be the smartest thing to do.. siamese cylinder walls like to distort and blow the motor when you beat on them and block the airflow through the radiator with ice and snow..... ya know just saying :laughing:


----------



## Raymond S.

DuramaxLML-42;1190513 said:


> Hahaha, yah, he got by with what he had. Plus, the trucks back then are nothing like they are today... Even new. Though he mentioned the trucks 350 was a piece of "****".
> 
> And if you knew anything aswell, there is no going home when its snowing like it did back then. You stayed till the job was done. You most likely only know the, wait til the snow stops and then go plow and go home gig. It doesnt snow like it use to... [/QUOTE
> 
> Yeah I don't like to plow for more than a couple hours in a row. I get sleepy. That whole plowing with the storm to keep your customers happy is overrated. I'd rather wait 'til it's all done and plow what I can off the lot. Leave the rest for traction for the cars... I mean who can afford to replace their engine every 3 days??? My accounts just don't pay that much


----------



## Mackman

Raymond S.;1191034 said:


> I mean who can afford to replace their engine every 3 days??? My accounts just don't pay that much


Your lucky if you get 3 days. I only get 2 lol. I got to go UPS just showed up with my new engine. We are getting 8-12in 2morrow so i wanted to have an engine in stock.


----------



## oh8chevy2500

Mackman;1191038 said:


> Your lucky if you get 3 days. I only get 2 lol. I got to go UPS just showed up with my new engine. We are getting 8-12in 2morrow so i wanted to have an engine in stock.


got to keep one on the shelves at all times just so your ready for ANYTHING!


----------



## Burkartsplow

Great Pics. I am not a big fan of the BIG snowfalls. Give me 2 inches everyday. But the pics are great.


----------



## Cables Lawn Car

I am glad we missed that storm. Only got 2 inches from it thats enough for this round. We had the big one last time so your turn.


----------



## DuramaxLML-42

jomama45;1190922 said:


> Wow, you're Dad must have made a boatload of money if he got GM to custom build the only one for him................
> 
> Oh sorry, i forgot to mention he and his brother did the whole job by themselves... They basically went out and got the engine from a junk yard, rebuilt it, and made it roll all four tires when they put it back in the truck. 6" lift and some big tires. Keep in mind, in the 70's trucks were by far much simpler than they are now adays. No electronics and EPA bull**** exhaust systems to deal with.
> 
> I know this sounds like a joke/far fetched but he has really done it all. What ever it took he did it to get the job done. I hear these stories from other people that have known him all these years and they all say the same things. I just go and ask him if they're true... I didnt think someone would call that out on me... Thumbs Up


----------



## hedhunter9

The worst part of plowing a storm like this, is dealing with the stupid morons trying to get around in a little neon or some toy box like that. Cars stuck everywhere.
Can't make it up any hill. every intersection plugged up.
Makes it hard for the plow drivers to get around and do their jobs.
(City/county plow trucks werent even out. They stayed put untill the storm is over)
Ireland road was blocked in 2 different places.
Ewing street was blocked off completly by a city bus across the road.

I dont mind plowing that deep of snow.
It is just dealing with the idiots that shouldnt be there that sucks.

Bob


----------



## hedhunter9

Laporte and Michigan city got another 14-15 inches today..
That lake effect snow belt just keeps pumpimg it south off the lake.

Heading out for another round right now...

Bob


----------



## swtiih

hedhunter9;1193936 said:


> Laporte and Michigan city got another 14-15 inches today..
> That lake effect snow belt just keeps pumpimg it south off the lake.
> 
> Heading out for another round right now...
> 
> Bob


man you guys are getting hammered


----------



## FisherVMan

Well around here that would not be considered 38" of snow . The picture shows snow up half way on the wheels of the car after he drove in the drive and pushed it with the bumper . I am going to guess the tires are 15" and the snow is about half way up them. Looking at the roofs of the houses seams about that same amount. Dont want to upset anyone but that is a heck of a streach to get that number out of that picture?????Just for referance here is what 38" looks like in a driveway ????>>>>








And this is what it looks like on a roof?????








Be good.


----------



## Raymond S.

He may not have got 34" in that particular drive but recorded snowfall at the airport was 39" for that storm. Airport is due North of town inline with the direction of the storm. Storm broke the record for a single day snowfall of 22". It's pretty much not stopped snowing since last Thursday. I have been fortunate as I'm about 10 miles East of him which means we've been getting a consistent plowable 3-4" to require service on plow only lots daily and salted lots twice a day. It's been a rough week around these parts but the first part of next week should give some relief.

I just noticed your pics of the snow on the roof. Is that a 4ft man shoveling snow or more like 5ft of snow not 3ft


----------



## hedhunter9

Naw.
He just forgot to mention that that lot had been plowed 4 times during the storm ! <G>

The Advance auto lot we did that hadnt been plowed since the night before, had snow almost even with the hood of my nephews chevy 2500 hood. That was close to 4 foot...!
It was Deep !

I first plowed with my blade UP...Just skimming to top layer off.

Bob


----------



## Rusty Silence

Wow that guy's really short!


----------



## the new boss 92

good pictures, but thats just alittle tomuch for my likeing although it would be awsome to try it once!


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Any one need some help with anything. I am bored and have nothing to do.


----------



## watatrp

I believe the snow in that pic was after it had already been plowed once or twice. The lot I was plowing was right next door and it was over the top of my plow. You know it's deep when you grab your snowblower first so that you can turn your truck into someone's driveway. Weatherman says we may have an eight hour break from the snow.


----------



## R&R Yard Design

It's still snowing from the lake right now I think.


----------



## dlcs

You guys in South Bend ever get tired of plowing, i'm sure there are plenty of guys willing to come lend a hand. I may have to make a trip to south bend this weekend just to see the carnage. LOL


----------



## dlcs

FisherVMan;1194057 said:


> Well around here that would not be considered 38" of snow . The picture shows snow up half way on the wheels of the car after he drove in the drive and pushed it with the bumper . I am going to guess the tires are 15" and the snow is about half way up them. Looking at the roofs of the houses seams about that same amount. Dont want to upset anyone but that is a heck of a streach to get that number out of that picture?????Just for referance here is what 38" looks like in a driveway ????>>>>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this is what it looks like on a roof?????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Be good.


Those pics of the drive way in South Bend do not do it justice. they got every bit as reported.


----------



## wirenut

info only dmax
400 is still a small block....396-427-454-501 r big block


----------



## Raymond S.

Looks like we'll be out of the woods for a little while. SW winds have blown the lake effect north and east of us. System snow moving through tonight but likely to catch only the southern edge. Calling for a possible small system this weekend and the always lingering "lake effect possible". It's all about the wind. Right now I'm praying for SW winds for about a week. 
Good luck fellas.


----------



## swtiih

Raymond S.;1195027 said:


> Looks like we'll be out of the woods for a little while. SW winds have blown the lake effect north and east of us. System snow moving through tonight but likely to catch only the southern edge. Calling for a possible small system this weekend and the always lingering "lake effect possible". It's all about the wind. Right now I'm praying for SW winds for about a week.
> Good luck fellas.


Is that the perfect wind for you in Niles. SW for lake effect


----------



## watatrp

Winds from the NW cause the lake effect for South Bend and Niles.


----------



## Raymond S.

swtiih;1195832 said:


> Is that the perfect wind for you in Niles. SW for lake effect


perfect for a good night's sleep bearing no system snow


----------



## hedhunter9

What we NEED is a warm up for a few days to help us melt down some snow.
The piles are big and running out of room to put snow in many of the smaller lots.

Bob


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

These guys that dont get lake effect have no idea what its like.


----------



## jbutch83

hedhunter9;1196569 said:


> What we NEED is a warm up for a few days to help us melt down some snow.
> The piles are big and running out of room to put snow in many of the smaller lots.
> 
> Bob


No meltdown in the near future, and thats not going to help much. Need to either stack the snow higher with the proper equipment or have it hauled away.

Lake effect is a great thing to have, we get hit like crazy in LaPorte with it, and I love plowing lake effect.


----------



## swtiih

Raymond S.;1196395 said:


> perfect for a good night's sleep bearing no system snow





watatrp;1196267 said:


> Winds from the NW cause the lake effect for South Bend and Niles.


I get it you guys want some to melt and have some rest. I was not understanding , but I get it now.. If you don't want the NW winds will take the NE so we can get it on our side.


----------



## cj7plowing

We just had a storm that dumped 32" in central NJ and I never want to see that much again EVER. I had knots in my stomach and didnt eat for 3 days. plowed for 5 days straight with very little sleep. It was crippling for where I live. We called in the heavy artillery for removal on lots I never have before even after 4 blizzards last year. The problem was it fell so fast that no one could keep up with it or even see. vis was down to about 5 ft.

the first one was a drive way that we had to resort to the big blowers to get the tires down to black top. its a little hard to tell from the pic but you can see on the left where he made the first pass up which was 4ft high










here is the loader that I resorted to after waiving the white flag


----------



## STIHL GUY

wow 34'' is a bit too much id say...i just got done plowing 18" the other day and it was plenty for me


----------

